# New Orient Stingray Model



## postscissors357 (Sep 6, 2012)

I was recently on Orient Watch USA's facebook page and noticed they announced a new watch called the Stingray.








It looks pretty nice IMO. It's got that military look to it. Really easy to read. It comes on a rubber strap, so it should be comfortable. The lug width is 22mm so it'd be pretty easy to swap it out for a NATO. I think I might purchase one. MSRP is $215, but I calculated the 30% off and it would make it about $150. Pretty decent for an automatic

Here's the link they provided: EM7K00CB | Orient Automatic Watches & Reviews | Orient Watch USA


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Nice watch.. But were do they get these inane names that they keep using.. I guess this is what happens when they let the marketing guys have free reign..


----------



## conjurer (Jan 15, 2008)

anzac1957 said:


> Nice watch.. But were do they get these inane names that they keep using.. I guess this is what happens when they let the marketing guys have free reign..


OUSA indeed comes up with the worst names, Tony. Chicane. Bambino. Starseeker. There are others, but I'm already starting to throw up in my mouth a little.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

It's exactly what I've been looking for. (Minus the crown not being at the 3 O'clock position and the inclusion of a Day of the Week complication.)

Then I click on the link, and it's only 50M water-resistant. That might be fine for some. Not for me and my lifestyle. Bare minimum 100M. 

I've been looking for an automatic with that type of dial (black with basically full set of white arabic numerals, mated to white hands, no sub-dial) for awhile now. Other than Victorinox's upcoming new model Infantry and Bremont's Solo, all the ones I've found are either 50M or actually worse. The Stingray would have been a Must-buy for me otherwise.


----------



## postscissors357 (Sep 6, 2012)

anzac1957 said:


> Nice watch.. But were do they get these inane names that they keep using.. I guess this is what happens when they let the marketing guys have free reign..





conjurer said:


> OUSA indeed comes up with the worst names, Tony. Chicane. Bambino. Starseeker. There are others, but I'm already starting to throw up in my mouth a little.


I guess I agree with you guys, but I guess it beats calling them the "EM7K00CB" etc.


----------



## eisenhower (Aug 3, 2012)

Looks like a winner to me. I love the dial
I'll be looking closely at this when it hits stores.


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed1 (Nov 14, 2012)

Did anyone pick this up, I am thinking about getting it and can't find any reviews of it on the internet. Any feedback yet? I really like the look of it especially for around $150.


----------



## postscissors357 (Sep 6, 2012)

JohnnyAppleseed1 said:


> Did anyone pick this up, I am thinking about getting it and can't find any reviews of it on the internet. Any feedback yet? I really like the look of it especially for around $150.


I actually went ahead and purchased the watch. It's a great watch, one of my go-to watches when I'm running out of the house. Very reliable. The big numerals help a ton, and its really comfortable to wear because of the rubber strap. Def a nice change from the strap that comes with the Mako and Ray. At $150, you really can't go wrong.


----------



## wcaseyb (Feb 14, 2012)

Anyone else have thoughts/opinions on this watch?


----------



## trekDS (Feb 18, 2012)

The watch that comes up if you click the OP's link has indices rather than numerals...think I prefer it


----------



## wcaseyb (Feb 14, 2012)

Has anyone else gotten this watch or have opinions on it?


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Don't know if u got one but just seen this thread. Its a great watch ! Put a ballistic strap on it. I find i wear it more than any other watch right now . My only complaint is the date doesn't line up evenly with window. Other than that it's a winner


----------



## pierrot (Dec 5, 2012)

I like it except the alternating numeral sizes


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

The aesthetics remind me of a certain Hamilton model. Not sure which one, but I can understand those that like the Stingray so much. A bit miffed at the fact that it has an exciting marine animal nickname but is not even (technically) a dive watch. 

Cheers,
George


----------



## HiramRanger (Sep 7, 2013)

Mine arrived today, $67 shipped from Island Watch during their Black Friday/Cyber Weekend sale. I am not sure how I feel about the rubber strap, might need to make its way onto a NATO or canvas strap. At $67 it was a no brainer. If the wallet wasn't light I would have ordered a few more to flip or give as gifts.


----------



## MackD (Dec 3, 2013)

HiramRanger said:


> Mine arrived today, $67 shipped from Island Watch during their Black Friday/Cyber Weekend sale. I am not sure how I feel about the rubber strap, might need to make its way onto a NATO or canvas strap. At $67 it was a no brainer. If the wallet wasn't light I would have ordered a few more to flip or give as gifts.


Glad to hear that you like the watch. I also ordered one at that price and posted about it the other day. Mine just shipped today, so I have to wait. I wondered about the rubber strap and whether or not I should just order a new strap right now. I think after reading this, that's exactly what I'll do.


----------



## dr_brutallica (Dec 9, 2013)

Got mine last week for the same deal too (67 bucks shipped). Bigger than I thought it would be. I think it is too big for 6.5" wrist. I am used to wear seiko kinetic auto relay SMA113, so this one is certainly a big watch to me. But I think it slowly grow on me








stingray with my Mako














Stingray on a Mako's band:
Just did an experiment putting Mako's band on Stingray... Totally changed the look of the watch:


----------



## 2Channon (Nov 15, 2013)

I like it on the Mako band. I think I am going to try that with my black dial Stingray as soon as my Orange Mako arrives.


----------



## Left (Nov 7, 2012)

My first thought was that the dual looks quite a bit like a Bathys 100 Fathoms. After taking another look at the Bathys, it's not as close as I thought, but I still think there's more than a passing resemblance:


----------



## trekDS (Feb 18, 2012)

Left said:


> My first thought was that the dual looks quite a bit like a Bathys 100 Fathoms. After taking another look at the Bathys, it's not as close as I thought, but I still think there's more than a passing resemblance:


Its a take on the Citizen 'Ray Mears' more than the Bathys IMO


----------



## dr_brutallica (Dec 9, 2013)

2Channon said:


> I like it on the Mako band. I think I am going to try that with my black dial Stingray as soon as my Orange Mako arrives.


Cool! Don't forget to post some pictures here when it arrives


----------



## Clavius (Feb 26, 2013)

I just ordered EM7K00AB, the stainless steel Stingray with the black face. Should be here in a few days. Will take pics when I get it.


----------



## Clavius (Feb 26, 2013)

Clavius said:


> I just ordered EM7K00AB, the stainless steel Stingray with the black face. Should be here in a few days. Will take pics when I get it.


Here it is!


----------



## avslyke (Jul 26, 2013)

great clean dial, congrats!


----------



## mrlongtree (Dec 26, 2013)

Nice watch, I've just started to take an interest in Orients and this is one I may go for at some point down the line.


----------

